# Word of the Day - Farceur



## debodun (Sep 21, 2021)

Farceur (noun) - comedian, humorist, jester, jokester, wit.

Many comic actors are skilled farceurs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2021)

Farceur is a funny sounding word IMO but then I'm easily amused


----------



## RubyK (Sep 21, 2021)

_Farceur_ is hard to pronounce and I would never use it.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 21, 2021)

debodun said:


> Farceur (noun) - comedian, humorist, jester, jokester, wit.
> 
> Many comic actors are skilled farceurs.


Many comic farceurs are skilled politicians.


----------

